# Aire with ehu near Calais



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi all

Currently on the aire at st valery en caux and the gas fires packed up! It's really gusty and the pilot keeps blowing out. Could be a knackered burner or the wrong type of gas I dunno!

Anyway its freezing in here snd Saturday we are going home via Calais. Was going to stay around wissant or escales / cap griz blanc area tomorrow night. I know there is a little mh site at escales with ehu but I think it will be shut. Does anyone know if there is anything in that area with good ehu so we can put the fan heater on?

Mrs d brought a whinnie the pooh hot water bottle but of course I didn't as I was going on my summer holidays!

And before all the suggestions of how to keep warm together come in, I've already tried that one but Eastenders has won. Her loss! 

Cheers
Barry


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*fire blowing out*

Barry is it a truma s3002 heater?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No it's a Carver 3000S

It did it before a couple of years ago and was diagnosed with a worn burner. Bloke that fitted it said we will never get another one as it was his last one and you can't get them anymore.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Try using the gas hob leave 2 rings on their lowest setting. Has worked for us in the past.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Isn't that dangerous? Carbon monoxide poisoning!

Anyway it's not too bad now. Both sat in sleeping bags. Think I'll open the bar.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

According to our campsite database, Le Portel aire is open and has 4 hook-ups if that's any good? It's en-route to Calais so may be worth a call?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=827

If you use the gas hob for some heat make sure you keep a good source of ventilation available and be sure to turn the gas off before sleeping.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry, theres a free Raclet borne at the Calais seafront aire, I could be wrong but I think i've seen vans hooked up there before, you might need a long lead though.

Failing that, just nip down to the dock area, theres plenty of nice warm campfires down there. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks.
Could be An option


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Its not too late, EastEnders only lasts for half an hour

get your timing right my Toy boy

aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Barry,
I suggested this one recently 
Ferme d'Horloge

at Tardinghen near Wissant

There are hookups at the farm where the services are.

Steve


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stayed at Equihen about 20 miles along the coast from Calais, ehu 2euros for 12 hours, you need a jeton which is easily bought from Tabac, Bakery or the house that sells mussels at the top of the road! Lovely spot too  

Alison


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*truma fire*

Please ignore the message about leaving the hob on it is extremely dangerous. All of your gas heating is flued externally but a hob has no flue therefore the products of combustion stay in your van. You can wake up dead!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Wind dropped this morning and fire was fine. It ended up
Being a mild night. Topped
Up the gas. I did notice the flames on the hob were more yellow than normal so wondered if
We were running out but it only took 13 litres (12kg gaslow). 

Anyway we ended up at Escales on the free car park aire just outside the village. No ehu but shouldn't need it now. 

Just need to top up fuel in the morning and grab a few goodies before the ferry from Calais.

Thanks again


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Auchen was the cheapest a couple of weeks ago

joe


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If it happens again try turning your MH round 180 degrees so the flue is out of the wind ??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Mrplodd

I did consider that but we
Were
Sloping a bit.

Will see how it goes in the future


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry.

Still here not dead yet after the gas rings have been on cooking. On serious note we do not leave the gas on all night just a couple of hours.


steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good to hear Steve!  I realise you probably didn't mean to leave on all night. We had quite a nice evening in the end sat In our bags watching the lighthouse and boats from st vallery. Wouldn't want to be there in season though. 

Sadly Aldra mrs d had a whole evening of telly worked out. Bah!

Home In the morning (well England). Nearly six months this time. I'm putting together a summary of best and worse bits and statistics if anyones interested. I'll post it anyway.


----------

